# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05



## grobro (29. April 2005)

..ich würde sagen nachdem der April schon für viele von uns mehr als erfolgreich war, sind alle gespannt was der Mai an Überraschungen zu bieten hat!

Die Silberbarren sind jedenfalls bereit, mal sehen wie es diesen Monat läuft!


----------



## Schweißsocke (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*



			
				grobro schrieb:
			
		

> ...für diesen Monat bitte keine "ich habe nichtsgefangen, aber schön war es trotzdem Meldungen" eintragen!



Meldungen über Schneidertage sind genauso wichtig wie die über gefangene Fische. Nur so erhält man doch ein realistisches Bild der aktuellen Lage! Wenn hier 5 Leute posten, dass auf Fehmarn zur Zeit nichts läuft, dann fahre ich woanders hin. Also bitte auch in Zukunft "Nichtfänge" und tolle Fotos hier eintragen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Meldungen über Schneidertage sind genauso wichtig wie die über gefangene Fische. Nur so erhält man doch ein realistisches Bild der aktuellen Lage! Wenn hier 5 Leute posten, dass auf Fehmarn zur Zeit nichts läuft, dann fahre ich woanders hin. Also bitte auch in Zukunft "Nichtfänge" und tolle Fotos hier eintragen.



*ABSOLUTE ZUSTIMMUNG !!!!*


----------



## Dorschi (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Genau! Nur so lernt man ev. auch aus den Fehlern der anderen!


----------



## Seatrout (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Auch von mir "*Totale Zustimmung*"!!
Auch Posts ohne Fangmeldung sind wichtig.

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Quallenfischer (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Meldungen über Schneidertage sind genauso wichtig wie die über gefangene Fische. Nur so erhält man doch ein realistisches Bild der aktuellen Lage! Wenn hier 5 Leute posten, dass auf Fehmarn zur Zeit nichts läuft, dann fahre ich woanders hin. Also bitte auch in Zukunft "Nichtfänge" und tolle Fotos hier eintragen.



|good:


----------



## Tooori (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Ihr Anglerfreaks seid doch total komisch! :v


----------



## Blauortsand (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*



			
				Tooori schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Anglerfreaks seid doch total komisch! :v



Klasse erster Beitrag - viel Spass dann hier im Forum! |uhoh:


----------



## Seatrout (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

@ Tooori

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wer du bist aber warum lässt du dich über uns Sportfischer aus?
Was haben wir denn getan?
Wir versorgen unsere Familien mit Fisch und helfen beim Naturschutz usw.

Freaks sind wir auf jeden *nicht*!!!!!!!



Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Tooori (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Jaja Hannes reg dich mal net so auf. Glubschaugenfisch!


----------



## Seatrout (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Wer is Hannes??


----------



## Tooori (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Fischn fischn fischn
glibsch glibsch glibsch


----------



## ex-elbangler (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Ich glaub da will uns einer Verarschen.


----------



## Tooori (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Ja euch kann man ja auch nur verarschen ihr witzfiguren


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Danke für den Tipp Elbangler. Der ist weg.


----------



## ex-elbangler (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

kein Problem

auf sowas können wir gern verzichten.


----------



## mot67 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

vielleicht sollte man den ganzen thread einfach löschen


----------



## Skorpion (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Das gibt`s doch gar nicht #d Es gibt immer wieder Leute die tatsächlich versuchen hier Unruhe zu stiften. 

Kann ein Mod den ganzen Thread mal löschen. Auf diese unschönen Beiträge  gleich am Anfang des Thread`s hat glaube ich keiner so richtig Lust |rolleyes

Ausserdem sowas hier  :


> ...für diesen Monat bitte keine "ich habe nichtsgefangen, aber schön war es trotzdem Meldungen" eintragen!
> Hier nur Fakten und "echte" Fangmeldungen.
> Bitte den Fangplatz und Köder nicht vergessen!



1.Es zählt nicht immer nur der Fisch allein, auch ein schöner Angelag an der Ostsee gehört zum Meerforellen angeln dazu. 
2.Es ist auch jedem selber überlassen ob er den Fangplatz nennen will oder auch nicht.
3. Sich beleidigt fühlen und sofort als Tooori neu anmelden um zu stänkern finde ich echt zum  :v


----------



## Haeck (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

na, der mai scheint ja gut loszugehen !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Warum sollte der Thread wegen eines solchen Heinis gelöscht werden? Macht doch einfach so weiter wie es geplant war mit euren Fangmeldungen oder Nichtfangmeldungen und gut. 
Auch dem Autor des Einstiegsthreads habt ihr eure Meinung gesagt und so ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.
Viel Spaß weiterhin.  #h


----------



## grobro (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

..ich habe eben eine Meldung bekommen aus WH.

Dort wurden heute 6 Meefos über 60 cm gefangen! Allerdinges gibt es keine Fotos, nur einen Bericht und 2 Angler die vor Ort waren.
Alle wurden auf Spöket in Blau/weiss/silber gefangen am äussersten Ende der Steilküste.


Hat jemand von euch Fotos von heute oder war heute vor Ort ?????


----------



## chippog (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

klar liest sich ein saftiger fangbericht mit kapitalen fischen immer besser als ein schneidertag, allerdings braucht es oft eine menge schneidertage, um auf die richtig guten angeltricks und und für en erfolgreiches ablesen der gewohnheiten der fische zu kommen. ebendrein können auch schneidertage ein feines "angel"erlebnis bieten!! chippog grüsst aus göteborg


----------



## Quallenfischer (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Moin#h
Ich werd dann mal:
Tag: 01.05.05
Angelart: Spinnen
Wer: ich, Tomansky
Wo: Dazendorf
Himmel: stark bewölkt
Grund: Leo
Köder: falkfish Kingtrout Silber-Rot 16g
Wann: 6.00-10.30
Beißzeit:8.00
Fang: Ich: eine Mefo 48cm, Tomansky: nischt
Sonstiges: JUHU!!!!! Meine erste Mefo|stolz:


----------



## Meerforelle (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

MOin MOin|wavey: 
Wann: Um den 1Mai  herrum
Spinnfischen
Wo: War an der Eckenförder Bcht bei Noer
Köder: Kinetic Wobbler
Fisch: 2 Forellen verloren

Sonstiges: Ich war mit meiner Jugendgruppe da. Wollte aber nicht meine Angel zuhause lassen und es hätte ja auch fast wieder geklappt!!
Am Tag waren die Forellen ziemllich weit draußen dann sind wir mit einem kleinen Boot rausgefahren und haben uns gesonnt als plötzlich ein Forelle mit ganzem Körper aus dem Wasser sprang ca 60cm oder größer cooler Anblick!! Ich habe sie sofort angeworfen und nach einigen umdrehungen kam auch der heftigste Biss den ich bis jetzt an einer Spinnrute gehabt hatte der Fisch nahm gut 10m Schur. Und als ich das erste mal anfing ihn ein wenig ranzukurbeln sprang sie wieder mit ganzem Körper aus dem Wasser und mir flog der Hacken entgegen!!#d :q 
Nachts saßen wir am Strand und die Forellen waren nah am Ufer und sprangen ab und an und nebenbei belten Rehbocke!!! DA angelte ich nicht mehr.
Den nächsten MOrgen ging ich dann noch mal ohne Angel die Küste entlang und sah zwei Küstenangler im selben moment war die Rute des einen krumm und wenig später lag ne schöne 60 Steelhead im Käscher.
War ein super Wochende mit mit ein wenig angeln und super Wetter!!
Langsam kommt die Zeit dés Nachtangelns auf MEfos oder?

Gruß Meerforelle#h


----------



## Schweißsocke (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Die warmen Tage am Wochenende habe ich für meine erste "Nachttour" dieses Jahr genutzt. Da geht schon was:






Heute morgen ist mir dann auf Als eine Forelle doch ziemlich auf meinem Nervenkostüm rumgetrampelt! Ich hatte bereits eine knappe Stunde ohne jeden Kontakt gefischt, als ich aus dem Augenwinkel einen Ring an der Wasseroberfläche sah, etwa 20 Meter rechts von mir. Ich warf den Fisch an, und was dann folgte, war wirklich faszinierend. Im klaren, nur ca. 80 cm tiefen Wasser konnte ich genau erkennen, wie eine Meerforelle, ich schätzte sie auf knapp 50 cm, meinem Blinker in einem Abstand von einer Blinkerlänge folgte. Auch wenn es nur ein kleiner Fisch war, war ich sofort hochkonzentriert! Kurz vor mir blieb die Forelle stehen, sackte etwas nach unten durch und schwamm dann wieder zurück. 

...wer hat eigentlich das Märchen erfunden, dass Angeln beruhigt?

Ich wartete kurz und warf dann den vermuteten Standplatz erneut an - und wieder folgte der Fisch dem Blinker. Wenn ich schneller einholte, beschleunigte die Meerforelle ebenfalls. Nur zuschnappen wollte sie nicht.

...ich wurde langsam wütend.

Nach kurzem Warten erfolgte dann mein dritter Wurf, es gab aber keine Reaktion mehr. Während ich zu zweifeln begann, ob der Fisch noch da sei, hatte das Tier wohl meine Gedanken gelesen und plätscherte provozierend an der Oberfläche. 
Ich beschloss, meiner Freundin eine ausführliche Präsentation meiner flachwassergeeigneten Kunstköder vorzuführen, montierte den Salty ab und einen kupfernen Spöket an. Und siehe da, auch diesmal folgte der Fisch wieder ein kurzes Stück. Bei den nächsten Ködern (Hansen Flash, Möre Silda, Hingsten usw.) erfolgte keine Reaktion mehr. Ich hatte aber ja noch meine Geheimwaffe, einen kleinen Eigenbauwobbler, der mir in solchen Situationen schon mehrmals aus der Klemme geholfen hatte. Und tatsächlich, der Fisch zeigte sich offensichtlich beeindruckt und schwamm ein kurzes Stück hinterher - aber anbeißen - Pustekuchen. Alle weiteren Blinker und Wobbler wurden von der Meerforelle ignoriert, auch sämtlich Tricks bei der Köderführung (Spinstop etc) erzielten keine Wirkung.
Nach ca. 20 min. hatte ich mein Sortiment durchgefischt und war mit meinem Latein am Ende. Man muss wissen, wann man verloren hat, es gibt ja noch mehr Fische. Frustriert montierte ich wieder meinen Salty und beschloss, die Strecke weiter abzufischen. Nur noch ein letzter Wurf zur Sicherheit. Und dann ging alles ganz schnell: ein kurzer Schubser und einige Kurbelumdrehungen später die Attacke. Diesmal hatte tatsächlich die Forelle das Geduldspiel verloren. Nach kurzem Drill (im Flachwasser auf Nahdistanz immer ein Erlebnis) lag der Fisch im Kescher. Nach all den Mühen beschloss ich, den Fisch mitzunehmen - eine Entscheidung, die ich jetzt bereue. Aber in diesen Augenblicken merkt man auch, dass selbst nach 20 Jahren an der Küste immer noch dasselbe Mitfiebern vorhanden ist wie beim ersten Mal! Faszination Meerforellenfischen.


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Schöner Bericht,  #6 
das war ja aber bestimmt nen guter Adrenalinspiegel den Du da hattest. :z 
Na ja, und die Forelle,  #c , Fisch ist weiterhin gut fürs Gehirn, also warum nicht mal Fisch mitnehmen.
Lecker sind Sie auch.  

Gernot #h


----------



## Alleskönner (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Schöner Bericht und Petri zum Fisch!!!Was für Farben laufen immoment gut?Fahre nämlich am Donnerstag mit nach Fehmarn und es soll gerade dort sehr gut Mefo und Dorsch von der Küste aus gefangen werden.Hoffentlich bekomme ich dort meine erste Mefo am Haken:l.


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

#6  Klasse Fangbericht und ein Erlebnis, dass man ja so schnell nicht vergißt.
Gratulation!  #6   #h


----------



## Alleskönner (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Hat keiner eine Antwort auf meiner Frage???


----------



## gerstmichel (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Schöner Bericht (sabber), wann genau (Uhrzeit) war das Spiel so abgelaufen?


----------



## Bonifaz (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

@ alleskönner

Die Frage nach der Farbe ist sehr individuell und nach persönlichen Vorlieben. EINFACH PROBIEREN !!!


----------



## Alleskönner (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Danke für die Antwort,das problem ist nur ich habe drei Mefo-blinker(nur 3) und ich weis nicht ob diese farben reichen?Das ist einmal orange/rotauf der anderen seite schwarz,dann blau mit silber und nur silber.Bekomme gleich noch schwarz/silber,pink und rot/silber.Müsste glaube ich doch fürs erste reichen:q


----------



## Haeck (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

moin alleskönner

genau die "3" reichen vollkommen aus. besitze einen alu koffer bestückt mit ködern in den verschiedensten farben u. jeder davon hat gefangen ! die farbe ist vollkommen unerheblich !
du mußt nur zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort sein, dann sind fänge garantiert !

mfg

haeck


----------



## Dorschi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Hallo! Ist so ruhig geworden hier! Läuft noch ´ne Forelle, oder ist die Saison vorbei?


----------



## Nordangler (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Mefo läuft weiterhin. Halt nur am besten frühmorgends oder spätabends.
Zwischen den Hornhechten tummeln sich nun meistens recht große Mefos. Als ran an die Küste.

Sven


----------



## seatrout61 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Ort: SH 
Datum: 04.05.2005 
Wann: 15:00 - 18:00 
Wetter: bedeckt, regnerisch 
Windrichtung: NW 3 
Lufttemperatur: 15 
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wasserstand: normal 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker/Wobbler in versch. Farben 
Sonstiges: der erste Horni in diesem Jahr, ansonsten Nullnummer


----------



## Aalthorsten (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Ort: Dahme
Datum: 07.05.2005 
Wann: 17:00 - 21:30 
Wetter: bedeckt, regnerisch 
Windrichtung: W 6 
Lufttemperatur: 13 
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wasserstand: normal 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Kinetec 
Ausbeute: Dorschfliege und Ich jeweils einen kleineren Dorsch 
Sonstiges: Hornis spielen wie verrückt an der Wasseroberfläche


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*



			
				Aalthorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ort: Dahme
> Datum: 07.05.2005
> Wann: 17:00 - 21:30
> Wetter: bedeckt, regnerisch
> ...



Bist Du Deiner Zeit voraus? Oder hast Du ne Vorahnung, wie der heutige Abend verläuft? 
Wir haben den 7.5. und es ist jetzt 08:25 Uhr...   :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

...da muss ich wohl heute Abend nach Dahme und die Hornies ärgern  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Aalthorsten (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du Deiner Zeit voraus? Oder hast Du ne Vorahnung, wie der heutige Abend verläuft?
> Wir haben den 7.5. und es ist jetzt 08:25 Uhr...   :q
> 
> Greetz
> Heiko  |wavey:




Jep da war ich wohl heute morgen noch etwas müde.
Aver hast ja gut aufgepaßt !
Ich meine natürlich den 06.05.2005.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Beifänger (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Datum: 09.05.2005
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: TRUMF-8 in blau/silber
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: WNW 4-5
Himmel: wechselhaft, Regenschauer
Uhrzeit: 15:00 -20:00 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 17:30 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 10°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: War schwieriges Fischen heute, bei jedem zweiten Wurf wurde der Blinker von einem Hornhecht attackiert. :-(
Die Meefo hat mitten zwischen den Hornhechten gebissen. 








Tight Lines
Beifänger


----------



## Quallenfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

War denn keiner mehr los????
Haut mal in die tasten#6#6#6
Ich werd am Sonntag auch mal berichten


----------



## RalfAlbers (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Kurzer Bericht von einer Woche Rügen... Wittow

nachdem wir "unsere" Angelstelle gefunden hatten ("Großraum" Kap Arkona) haben wir (mein Sohn und ich) letzte Woche losgelegt. Ziel war Meerforelle (ich), bzw. Hornhecht (mein Sohn). Der Anfang am Wochenende war schon nicht schlecht, ich hatte 2 Dorsche und Jan 4 Hornhechte gefangen. Montag war Flaute, außer das mein Kescher in der Brandung verschwand "sch... Magnetbefestigung, mein Händler in HH bekommt noch was zu hören, von wegen "bombensicher"...

Dienstag Abend nach Sonnenuntergang dann beim Spinnen 6 Dorsche ( alle auf Snaps 25gr. schwarz-gold)  und 6 Hornhechte, , das war dann schon ganz nett - vor allem weil wir eigentlich Brandungsangeln wollten und der paddelige Angelhändler in Altenkirchen den Laden mal eben drei Tage zumachte - die fest bestellten Wattwürmer waren also nicht abzuholen... 

Ich bleibe Ihm aber ewig dankbar, denn Donnerstag  morgen  war ich wieder an besagter Stelle, ab 4:30. Zwischen 6:00 und 7:30 hatte ich die Bucht watend abgefischt - ohne Erfolg. Danach wieder zurück und kurz vor der geplanten Rückkehr zum Frühstückstisch:
Ort: Wittow
Datum: 12.5.05
Beißzeit: 8:20
Wetter: wolkenlos
Windrichtung: Nord-West 1, an der Angelstelle Windstill
Lufttemperatur: wurde immer wärmer
Wassertrübung: glasklar
Wasserstand: normal
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Abu Garcia Terminator Coast, 20gr
Fisch: 76er Mefo, Gewicht geschätzte 4 Kg, hatte keine Waage
Für mich der Hammerfisch.... :l 

Abends noch mal hin
Ort: Wittow
Datum: 12.5.05
Angel- und Beißzeit: 19:00 - 22:00
Wetter: wolkenlos
Windrichtung: West 2,
Lufttemperatur: ca 15Grad
Wassertrübung: glasklar
Wasserstand: normal
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Thor grün-silber22gr, Abu Garcia Terminator Coast, 20gr, Snaps 25gr. schwarz-gold
Fisch: 
Jan ein paar Hornhechte
ich erstmal einen Plattfisch auf  Snaps 25gr. schwarz-gold, ich meine das ist ne maßige Flunder, Jan (12 Jahre alt) sagt Steinbutt (er hatte recht...mea culpa, war eigentlich zu klein :c !!!)
Danach
55er Mefo, 2 Kg, wunderschöner Fisch
3 Dorsche um die 45

Was für ein Tag, das Grinsen will nicht aus unseren Gesichtern verschwinden....

Ralf


----------



## Blauortsand (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Wirklich ein Hammerfisch - Klasse #6  #6  #6 
Scheint da ja Nen schönen Urlaub gehabt zu haben - Glückwünsche auch an den Sohnemann!!!


----------



## esox luminus (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Hi, mefo-gemeinde!
es ist freitagnacht und ich bin gaanz neu hier. Mitte juni gehts an die skjern au auf lachs und fario. Such zuvor aber noch mitangler und infos zum mefo-angeln im fluss nähe bremen (da komm ich her), also oste, wümme... Bin allrounder, fliege bevorzugt. Ne sicher und schnell gehakte mefo auf wurm ist aber besser, als gar keine. Also: wer hat bock, demnächst mal auf pirsch zu gehen oder weiß was? Geh mir jetzt noch ein hinter die binde kippen und warte auf konstruktives... und lasst dieses "tooori"??? doch einfach links liegen. Aber witzig sind solche peta-freaks schon, oder? esox luminus


----------



## Dorschjäger (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

@ Beifänger

Wunderschöne Meerforelle. Ein kräftiges Petri dazu.
Mach weiter so !

Dorschjäger


----------



## RalfAlbers (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich ein Hammerfisch - Klasse #6  #6  #6
> Scheint da ja Nen schönen Urlaub gehabt zu haben - Glückwünsche auch an den Sohnemann!!!


und hier die Fotos
Ralf


----------



## Thorbi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

BrassenHelge und ich waren gestern mal wieder schleppen!
Ergebnis: ca. 15 Hornhechte, ein paar Dorschnemos und 5 Mefos zwischen 38 und 56 cm!
Hat wirklich alles gepasst, sogar das Wetter hat mitgespielt! :l


----------



## seatrout61 (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Ort: SH 
Datum: 12.05.2005 
Wann: 17:00 - 21:00 
Wetter: sonnig 
Windrichtung: NW 2 
Lufttemperatur: 12 
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wasserstand: normal 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker/Wobbler in versch. Farben 
Sonstiges: elegant an den Hornies vorbei geangelt, aber trotzdem keine Mefo abgegriffen

@Jan und Ralf
schöner Bericht und klasse Fische.


----------



## seatrout61 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Ort: SH 
Datum: 24.05.2005 
Wann: 17:15 - 22:30 
Wetter: teilweise bedeckt
Windrichtung: SW4 - SO3-4 
Lufttemperatur: 15 
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wasserstand: normal 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker/Wobbler in versch. Farben 
Sonstiges: ab 21.30 Uhr kleine Dorsche 35-40cm


----------



## Schwede 11 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen Ralf! #6  #6 

Haben wir uns letzte Woche in Dazendorf gesehen??? #c 
Warst da auch mit deinen Sohnemann!
Linker Parkplatz??
Mit Brandungsangeln und einwenig Spinnfischen!
Wir wahren die beiden Strandläufer!!!
(2m groß,das war ich)

MFG Timo


----------



## Hov-Micha (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Ort: Fehmarn / Ostküste
Datum: 26.-29.05.2005 
Wann: 12:00 - 15:00 und 20:00 - 23:30 
Wetter: wolkenlos bis leicht bewölkt
Windrichtung: schlapp aus süd-westlichen Richtungen
Lufttemperatur: wie auf Malle am Ballermann 6 :q 
Wassertrübung: klar, teilweise Kraut
Wasserstand: normal 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker/Wobbler/Beifängerfliege in versch. Farben
Mefo: 1 kurzer Kontakt direkt vor den Füßen..schätze ne 50er 
         Denke aber das so einige abends unter Land umherflitzen!
Sonstiges: in der Dämmerrungsphase kleine Dorsche 35-45cm..die sind auch sowas von glitschig  #6 , tagsüber reichlich Hornis! Die Beifängerfliegen waren ne Eigenkreation von meinem Dad ( 2/0 er Dorschhaken mit Haaren vom Handfeger + Sekundenkleber  :m , war sensationell wie die Dorsche drauf gingen!! )

und noch was: es wird leider wieder reichlich geschleppt, selbst sehr nah am
                     Ufer kloppen die ***** lang!! Oder die legen Sperrzäune vor
                     die Buchten...und meckern dann das nix mehr an Fisch da ist!

Mein Dad hat mir erzählt das im Hafen ein Fischer mehrere Kisten mit Wittlingen ausgeladen hat. ALLES LÜTTE und obendrauf hammse´n paar grössere gelegt  :v , von den Dorschen ganz zu schweigen!!


Und an die "Kollegen" aus Bielefeld: Auch WIR haben uns an Schonmaße zu halten  :r 

Sonst war´s mal wieder sehr schön an der Küste zu sein!!
Freu mich schon auf Als im Spätsommer  :l 
@Timo
klappt dann wohl erst nächstes Jahr mal  #h 

TL Micha


----------



## Schwede 11 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Moin Micha!
Wir hatten das Gleiche in DD!
Aber nur einen Tag!Zum Glück!
In Halli ist mir das mit den "Kleinen Dorschen"auch aufgefallen!Ob die Maß hatten????


Was ist denn mit Ende OKt?
Kannst da mal nicht für ein langes WE?
Kannst dir das ja mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen!

MFG Timo


----------



## Hov-Micha (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

@ Timo

schkucke


----------



## RalfAlbers (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Genau das waren wir. Jan hat am nächsten Tag auch noch seine Hornhechte gefangen, nachdem er mich überzeugt hatte, dass wir unbedingt 500 Meter weiter nach rechts umziehen müssten. 

Gruß

Ralf



			
				Schwede 11 schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch zu den Fischen Ralf! #6  #6
> 
> Haben wir uns letzte Woche in Dazendorf gesehen??? #c
> Warst da auch mit deinen Sohnemann!
> ...


----------



## Böx (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 05*

Ort: Fehmarn / Marienleuchte
Datum: 26.05.2005
Wann: 20:30 - 01:00 
Beisszeit: ca. 22.00 Uhr
Windrichtung: west
Lufttemperatur: sehr warm
Wassertrübung: klar
Wasserstand: kann ich nix zu sagen. denke aber es war normal
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Spöket in rot/schwarz
Fisch: 1 Mefo 47cm, 1 Dorsch ca. 40cm (der dreht weiter seine Runden #h )

Hab mich tierisch gefreut über die Mefo. Es waren ja nicht die besten Bedingungen aber was will man machen, ich konnte dieses Jahr halt leider erst so spät an die Küste fahren. Ich hatte ne halbe Stunde vor dem Fisch noch nen Nachläufer in etwa der selben Grösse. Die andere hab ich dann steigen sehen und angeworfen. 

Ich war übrigens nicht der einzige der an diesem Abend Glück hatte. Ich habe kurz vorm gehen noch einen Angler getroffen der auch ne 45er Forelle erwischen konnte.


----------

